

Interesting comments on the psychology of going out of business sales - vlad
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-10145078-92.html

======
vlad
Here's an interesting comment (I couldn't find a way to permalink to it),
quote:

"I once worked for a major electronics chain that closed down... The most
heartbreaking experience of the whole ordeal, were the customers that showed
up on that day. These were not the same people that usually came to our store.
Something had changed. They all had greed in their eyes. Not one single person
that came into the store was the least bit sympathetic towards our situation.
Not one person said they were sorry to hear myself and thousands of others
would be losing our jobs. No one, not a single one gave a damn.

The only thing on their minds was how much money they were saving. They asked
how much a certain product was marked down, and regardless of my answer would
then demand that I take off more. When I tried to explain I was not allowed to
lower the price further, many would become angry, some would actually start
screaming! Some without hesitation, would even call me a "liar" when I told
them the product was already marked down below cost."

~~~
vlad
And the other comment:

"...Where were all these customers in the last 3 to 6 months? Your financial
situation is likely not better than it was, but I sold almost $15,000 alone,
as did 2 other people in the TV department. As a store, we made 275% to our
budget today. And that's even with people mad that it's "only" 10% off. Our
regular sales blew the liquidation prices away, but it was a ghost town for
the last month. That flow would've been nice, and might have been able to save
our company...

...I don't know what's worse: the vultures at the liquidation companies that
mark prices up before marking them down and will fire a CC employee for taking
off 11% instead of 10% if their math was wrong, or the vulturesque customers
that complain that they're getting ripped off on the sale that they were never
forced to make... Picking at a dead and rotting company's carcass when it
could have been saved is why I call you [the liquidation companies and
customers] vultures."

